# RESOLVED: Where are my IE favourites stored?



## scottyc (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry probably a silly question but I wanted to save my Windows favourites so that I can format my hard drive and then add them straight back in as they were once I have Windows installed again.

Only problem I have is that I cant find where they are stored. Can anyone please help?

Thanks.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Where are my IE favourites stored?*

Hi Scottyc..

have a look in the following location:

C:\Documents and Settings\*USERNAME*\Favorites

Hope that helps


----------



## scottyc (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Where are my IE favourites stored?*

Great thanks. Nice and easy.. I should have thought of that!

Thank you..

:smile:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Where are my IE favourites stored?*

No probs mate.

Let us know if you need to know anything else :smile:


----------

